# "What Was The Plan Again?" Copycat



## benjysirois (Feb 2, 2014)

So I play in this 10 piece dancey art rock band here in Toronto and we released an album this past Friday! Weeeeeee, hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## Tude (Feb 3, 2014)

Very cool!!! Congratulations!!! Ever get to around Rochester NY - I'll try to be be there!


----------



## benjysirois (Apr 2, 2014)

Tude said:


> Very cool!!! Congratulations!!! Ever get to around Rochester NY - I'll try to be be there!


Hey Tude!

We're looking for festy's we could play. Are they any around Rochester? We'd love to expand a lil' bit without straying too far from Ontario for the time being.


----------

